# Still placing orders?



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

With the recent airport activity, just wondering if anyone is expecting cigars, that may not be delivered, or have heard from the vendor? 

Also, is anyone still placing orders, or waiting to see what happens first? 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I _was _going to make an order this comming spring. I was planning on buying a box when my daughter is born and smoke one cigar, per year, on her birthday.

But unless they ease up on the "inspections", I _doubt _that will happen.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy Jerry:

I hope you are great.

Fortunately I am not waiting on any orders. As for the ordering, I am waiting for the dust to settle. Plus it saves on my pocketbook a little right now.

Best regards, tony


----------



## tdkimer (Aug 14, 2009)

Unfortunately I'm waiting on an order. Box of RASS and a cab of Shorts, would have been my first time trying these CC's.
I have to wait a specific number of business days before requesting a refund, but I have my fingers crossed.
I don't have anything against US Customs, I put my blame on the damn terrorists.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm through ordering at least through January. Going to tour the warmer climes of the world once classes let out, so will just pay through the nose to get my fix at LCDH.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I did all of my shopping earlier in the year when pricing was great..but won't order anything until at least another 6 months or later depending on how crazy the gov't is going to get. It might be smart for all of us to not discuss this subject ( IMO ) on account that Customs or Home Security is not stupid...they will watch everything just like the Patriot Act lets them...if they can spy on your phones/computers/etc. do you really think they aren't watching websites and are able to trace IP addresses? 

If you're listening or watching Big Brother...I'm thinking of quitting smoking altogether and maybe alcohol as well and just give all of my money and hopes and dreams for you to do with what you will...who knows better than my gov't what I need?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I did all of my shopping earlier in the year when pricing was great..but won't order anything until at least another 6 months or later depending on how crazy the gov't is going to get. It might be smart for all of us to not discuss this subject ( IMO ) on account that Customs or Home Security is not stupid...they will watch everything just like the Patriot Act lets them...if they can spy on your phones/computers/etc. do you really think they aren't watching websites and are able to trace IP addresses?
> 
> If you're listening or watching Big Brother...I'm thinking of quitting smoking altogether and maybe alcohol as well *and just give all of my money and hopes and dreams for you to do with what you will*...who knows better than my gov't what I need?


You don't have to go to the trouble of _giving_ it to them Gary...they'll be happy to legislate it away from you! :|


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I did all of my shopping earlier in the year when pricing was great..but won't order anything until at least another 6 months or later depending on how crazy the gov't is going to get. It might be smart for all of us to not discuss this subject ( IMO ) on account that Customs or Home Security is not stupid...they will watch everything just like the Patriot Act lets them...if they can spy on your phones/computers/etc. do you really think they aren't watching websites and are able to trace IP addresses?
> 
> If you're listening or watching Big Brother...I'm thinking of quitting smoking altogether and maybe alcohol as well and just give all of my money and hopes and dreams for you to do with what you will...who knows better than my gov't what I need?


:behindsofa::rofl:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigary said:


> I did all of my shopping earlier in the year when pricing was great..but won't order anything until at least another 6 months or later depending on how crazy the gov't is going to get. It might be smart for all of us to not discuss this subject ( IMO ) on account that Customs or Home Security is not stupid...they will watch everything just like the Patriot Act lets them...if they can spy on your phones/computers/etc. do you really think they aren't watching websites and are able to trace IP addresses?
> 
> If you're listening or watching Big Brother...I'm thinking of quitting smoking altogether and maybe alcohol as well and just give all of my money and hopes and dreams for you to do with what you will...who knows better than my gov't what I need?


You kidding me of course they are watching. Talk on your phone say any one of the trigger words. Watch your life start to unravel.mg:



gjcab09 said:


> You don't have to go to the trouble of _giving_ it to them Gary...they'll be happy to legislate it away from you! :|


Sure they just keep adding amendments as they see fit. Our fore fathers must be turning in their graves and laughing their arses off all at the same time!ainkiller:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> With the recent airport activity, just wondering if anyone is expecting cigars, that may not be delivered, or have heard from the vendor?
> 
> Also, is anyone still placing orders, or waiting to see what happens first?
> 
> Much regards Jerry


*You have be kidding.:bored: Right after I'm done writing this I headed to the WTS section and unloading everything I own. I'm done with this BS.
Can't even puff on anything illegal anymore without getting hassled by the man. The older I get, the fewer pleasures I have left and now they just took the last one I had a way from me.:spank: 
I feel so deprived and run down I just don't have any fight left in me.:yield:
I give up.................................:bawling:*

:BS


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I just finally reached my 90days today too! :humble: I was hoping to learn more about the CC, but this news is a bummer.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Hahaha,,,you guys crack me up. It ya can't laugh with em laugh at em. The gubmit has a sense of humor,,right? right? why is my phone ringing and it says Homeland Security...wth?


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for advice. I will just tell them I am suffering post traumatic and show them my wounds and medals. Will that get me a get out of jail free card? If not, I am going to the deep forest, and smoke all I have left...Gary you in,? we will meet half way, say around carolina borders area?? You bring the butance and your fancy v cutter ,,,okay? I will be the guy dressed in black with sunglasses and a fedora. 

Jerry


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

veteranvmb said:


> Thanks for advice. I will just tell them I am suffering post traumatic and show them my wounds and medals. Will that get me a get out of jail free card? If not, I am going to the deep forest, and smoke all I have left...Gary you in,? we will meet half way, say around carolina borders area?? You bring the butance and your fancy v cutter ,,,okay? I will be the guy dressed in black with sunglasses and a fedora.
> 
> Jerry


I'm in Jerry...Alpha Charlie Foxtrot. I'll be the hooker on the corner of WALK/DONT WALK...over and out.:smoke2:


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

Tman said:


> I just finally reached my 90days today too! :humble: I was hoping to learn more about the CC, but this news is a bummer.


Same boat here...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Just to state the obvious, yes I'm still ordering. LOL. 

Can I be the agent hiding in a tree trunk Jerry & Gary?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tman said:


> I just finally reached my 90days today too! :humble: I was hoping to learn more about the CC, but this news is a bummer.





logos said:


> Same boat here...


You guys are still learning hang around make friends.There is a wealth of knowledge on here everyday.Its not all about posting pictures of boxes and discussing vendors.You have just learned that now is not a time to order. This is a great forum and these are all a great bunch of guys. Seems like i just got here yesterday its coming up on a year. Been on many forums this is the only one i post on little by little i left the others be hind. Why you ask simple this is the best forum bunch of guys there is. Just as Cubans are the best cigars there is. So pull up a chair get involved there is no better place. Sure we get the occasional troll but they don't last long.


----------



## logos (Jul 27, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You guys are still learning hang around make friends.There is a wealth of knowledge on here everyday.Its not all about posting pictures of boxes and discussing vendors.You have just learned that now is not a time to order. This is a great forum and these are all a great bunch of guys. Seems like i just got here yesterday its coming up on a year. Been on many forums this is the only one i post on little by little i left the others be hind. Why you ask simple this is the best forum bunch of guys there is. Just as Cubans are the best cigars there is. So pull up a chair get involved there is no better place. Sure we get the occasional troll but they don't last long.


Thanks for the insight...looking forward to it


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Yeah. I'm taking this hobby in strides. I still have lots of NC that I want to acquaint myself with, so I'm in no rush.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

In short, NOPE.

Gary and Jerry, 

I'll be the guy in the ghillie suit, dragging the M40 A1 on a 7ft tether behind him. You won't see me, but when I see you, I'll hand you both a cigar! :smoke:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

What the hell................

Confusion Creates Opportunity.............

On second thought I think I will cling to 
my religion and guns..............


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Nope...Had an order seized in October. My first ever order placed in late September showed up, and much quicker than I thought. The last order, a box of Party SD4 and a box of RASS. First time didn't get here, I actually got a notice it was seized. Vendor resent and I've heard nothing for much longer than should be expected. We'll see, I'll probably wait until after the holidays, if nothing by then. Take it up with the vendor again. 

I still have a few RASS from my first order, but have no more PS4's. I'll know now not to smoke and give them away so quickly assuming I can just order more.

LOL..just as I started to get into CCs too. Oh well, I'm sure things will calm down once again. It's a good thing I still like lots of different NCs.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

johnmoss said:


> Nope...Had an order seized in October. My first ever order placed in late September showed up, and much quicker than I thought. The last order, a box of Party SD4 and a box of RASS. First time didn't get here, I actually got a notice it was seized. Vendor resent and I've heard nothing for much longer than should be expected. We'll see, I'll probably wait until after the holidays, if nothing by then. Take it up with the vendor again.
> 
> I still have a few RASS from my first order, but have no more PS4's. I'll know now not to smoke and give them away so quickly assuming I can just order more.
> 
> LOL..just as I started to get into CCs too. Oh well, I'm sure things will calm down once again. It's a good thing I still like lots of different NCs.


I'm with you
Put a fork in me......
I am done....
There are to many better NC's out there....:bolt:


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I'm with you
> Put a fork in me......
> I am done....
> There are to many better NC's out there....:bolt:


Oh hell, I'm not done..LOL. If this keeps up and it becomes permanently impossible to get them by mail, I'll be building a small submarine just so I can personally smuggle some Party's in. That darn Smelvis had to send me a one didn't he. It's got to be what a meth addict feels like after that first hit...LOL


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

Definitely not for a while....


----------



## Jenady (Nov 23, 2009)

I am smoking a Siglo VI, sipping an espresso, and reading this thread. I have been lucky so far but I am not going to tempt fate or the Feds. I have a few CC's in the humi so I am waiting a couple of months.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

hmm this is depressing. i live under a rock so someone fill me in on why there is increased search/seizure of late.


IMHO, i dont see why we don't just move to cuba... if we have no rights here anyway.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> hmm this is depressing. i live under a rock so someone fill me in on why there is increased search/seizure of late.
> 
> IMHO, i dont see why we don't just move to cuba... if we have no rights here anyway.


Remember a month or so ago when they caught that package being shipped from Yemen that had explosives in it? Well, because of that, they instituted a new rule that all packages over 16oz had to be shipped on cargo planes instead of passenger planes. Because vendors had to combine shipments to get space on the cargo planes, they ended up shipping pallets full of cigars. All it took was one inspection and it was pretty obvious to customs what they had there. It was like shooting fish in a barrel at that point.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

wow no didnt hear about that.

hmm that is very very unfortunate. most reputable vendors will replace seized shipments though.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> wow no didnt hear about that.
> 
> hmm that is very very unfortunate. most reputable vendors will replace seized shipments though.


Yeah is that a new disclosure or was it always there? To answer the question I am taking a break for now until thing get back to normal. I have enough to worry about without this


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Yeah is that a new disclosure or was it always there? To answer the question I am taking a break for now until thing get back to normal. I have enough to worry about without this


sorry i sense sarcasm, but am too simple to understand. you implying they don't honor this, or that it doesn't help or what? sorry, again, i invoke the "no stupid questions" amendment.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> sorry i sense sarcasm, but am too simple to understand. you implying they don't honor this, or that it doesn't help or what? sorry, again, i invoke the "no stupid questions" amendment.


No sarcasm at least not on purpose bro, The disclosure gives them an out if our country doesn't allow their product and I was asking if the disclosure was a new one or if it was always the same. Serious question, all I remember reading was 100% guarantee.

As far as I know they have always re shipped then above or somewhere someone posted a disclosure that could close the guarantee for the US.

Sorry for the confusion!

Dave


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

smelvis said:


> No sarcasm at least not on purpose bro, The disclosure gives them an out if our country doesn't allow their product and I was asking if the disclosure was a new one or if it was always the same. Serious question, all I remember reading was 100% guarantee.
> 
> As far as I know they have always re shipped then above or somewhere someone posted a disclosure that could close the guarantee for the US.
> 
> ...


well the vendor i refer to explicitly lists their guarantee with no disclaimers to be found on the site, i just looked around (may have missed it i dunno)

XXXXXXX only deals in authentic Cuban cigars. All our products are carefully cared for and maintained in a temperature and humidity controlled environment. To ensure a safe trip, cigars are packed in bubble wrap and wrapped in plastic to maintain freshness.In the unlikely event that you are disappointed with your cigars, send the unused product back in its original packaging. We will refund for unused products. Please contact us before you send.

*WE GUARANTEE AGAINST CONFISCATION BUT NOT IF YOU PUT THE WRONG ADDRESS*."

this is only half the disclaimer, the part pertaining to our conversation. i'm not sure how many other vendors are out there or the ones primarily used by my fellow botl's. this is about the only one i've researched and found to be almost "for sure" legit. and if someone could PM me and tell me wtf Epic sale of fail means. i'm not sure if that is against the rules in PM or not...


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I'm in Jerry...Alpha Charlie Foxtrot. I'll be the hooker on the corner of WALK/DONT WALK...over and out.:smoke2:


How come every time I see you there's a Flowers By Irene truck nearby?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

just read some news. apparently the nabbed number of cigars at O'Hare Int'l port is usually 2000 per 2 week period. lately it has eclipsed the 100,000 per two weeks number


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> XXXXXXX only deals..."


Google a few words of that exact quote takes you right to the site. :nono:


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> well the vendor i refer to explicitly lists their guarantee with no disclaimers to be found on the site, i just looked around (may have missed it i dunno XXXXXXX only deals in authentic Cuban cigars. All our products are carefully cared for and maintained in a temperature and humidity controlled environment. To ensure a safe trip, cigars are packed in bubble wrap and wrapped in plastic to maintain freshness.In the unlikely event that you are disappointed with your cigars, send the unused product back in its original packaging. We will refund for unused products. Please contact us before you send.
> 
> *WE GUARANTEE AGAINST CONFISCATION BUT NOT IF YOU PUT THE WRONG ADDRESS*."
> 
> this is only half the disclaimer, the part pertaining to our conversation. i'm not sure how many other vendors are out there or the ones primarily used by my fellow botl's. this is about the only one i've researched and found to be almost "for sure" legit. and if someone could PM me and tell me wtf Epic sale of fail means. i'm not sure if that is against the rules in PM or not...


I gotta say this vendor treated me right. Scanned the paperwork and envelope and presto, refund. :thumb:

They say they have resumed shipping with no issues since 11/27, but I'm laying low for a while.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Hermit said:


> Google a few words of that exact quote takes you right to the site. :nono:


i didnt realize it was an issue. homeland security isn't, to my knowledge scanning this forum and then googling things to find source sites. especially since those sites are in the top results when you simply google "cuban cigars"

if its a problem a mod can delete or edit my post though, i have no objection and dont want to make waves

also i was wondering, people who arent members in good standing on this forum with 100 posts and 90 days membership cant even SEE this forum can they?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

14holestogie said:


> I gotta say this vendor treated me right. Scanned the paperwork and envelope and presto, refund. :thumb:
> 
> They say they have resumed shipping with no issues since 11/27, but I'm laying low for a while.


excellent news! and very happy to hear they stand behind their guarantee!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i didnt realize it was an issue. homeland security isn't, to my knowledge scanning this forum and then googling things to find source sites. especially since those sites are in the top results when you simply google "cuban cigars"
> 
> if its a problem a mod can delete or edit my post though, i have no objection and dont want to make waves
> 
> also i was wondering, people who arent members in good standing on this forum with 100 posts and 90 days membership cant even SEE this forum can they?


From where I'm standing you dont have to be here 90 days to be held in high regard. Members have already been warned by the mod team in another thread to make sure no references, even obscure ones, are posted that may lead to a Cuban sellers site. This is what Hermit is referring to methinks.

Even media reports have quoted what has been posted in this section recently so yes, there are people watching on the sidelines.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> From where I'm standing you dont have to be here 90 days to be held in high regard. Members have already been warned by the mod team in another thread to make sure no references, even obscure ones, are posted that may lead to a Cuban sellers site. This is what Hermit is referring to methinks.


as it may happen, i was just reading through that section of that particular thread in a separate tab in my browser. you're both absolutely correct. it will be done no more. i prostrate myself before you and beg your forgiveness


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> as it may happen, i was just reading through that section of that particular thread in a separate tab in my browser. you're both absolutely correct. it will be done no more. i prostrate myself before you and beg your forgiveness


LMAO. Dont even joke about "Prostate"! I hate that exam. :thumb:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

may have missed an "r" there, warren haha


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> may have missed an "r" there, warren haha


I'm "Prone" to that. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

14holestogie said:


> I gotta say this vendor treated me right. Scanned the paperwork and envelope and presto, refund. :thumb:
> 
> They say they have resumed shipping with no issues since 11/27, but I'm laying low for a while.


True. I got my order from them in 6 days (arrived Dec 14th). I placed another one 2 days ago, expecting it next week 

All under 1lbs though


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Might be good to buzz through the rules of the Habanos section for some of our newest Habaneros.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> LMAO. Dont even joke about "Prostate"! I hate that exam. :thumb:


Sure sure that's what they all say!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
ound:ound:ound::tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Tashaz said:


> Even media reports have quoted what has been posted in this section recently so yes, there are people watching on the sidelines.


This caught my attention. Media reports? Care to elaborate?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:



Tashaz said:


> I'm "Prone" to that. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> well the vendor i refer to explicitly lists their guarantee with no disclaimers to be found on the site, i just looked around (may have missed it i dunno)
> 
> XXXXXXX only deals in authentic Cuban cigars. All our products are carefully cared for and maintained in a temperature and humidity controlled environment. To ensure a safe trip, cigars are packed in bubble wrap and wrapped in plastic to maintain freshness.In the unlikely event that you are disappointed with your cigars, send the unused product back in its original packaging. We will refund for unused products. Please contact us before you send.
> 
> ...


I may have read it elsewhere, home with the back out again today so I will look for it and if I find it will post it up.

Thanks Bro!


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i believe i found it

paraphrased to dodge google.

Can you ship Cuban Cigars to me?:

As an internet company, we ship ISOMS all across the globe. Deliveries are guaranteed to get to your door anywhere worldwide, provided it is in compliance with the laws of your government. Should a breach of these laws happen, the delivery will be at your own risk, and no refund/replacement of the order will occur.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

That's the one Cade, I knew I was not imagining it


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

yup. thanks for the heads up, i might not have noticed it...

they are a few bucks cheaper than the "other" guy, but with that shabby guarantee (or lack thereof as far as we're concerned) it's worth the 5-10 bucks or more for sure.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I'm gonna place...I'm gonna....I'm gon..........Ahhhhh, forget it, I'm not gonna do anything!* :bawling:


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

One gets tempted but then one realizes it's all a bad dream right now.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sit tight till the storm passes!:drum:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

we shall per-suh-veeeeeeeeeeeeeere


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

I have a contact in Miami whos third cousin works in the factory so I am all good with my orders. :woohoo:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

RJT said:


> I have a contact in Miami whos third cousin works in the factory so I am all good with my orders. :woohoo:


Yeee Haaaa! I bet they are all Cohibas too. LOL 8)


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

Tashaz said:


> Yeee Haaaa! I bet they are all Cohibas too. LOL 8)


How did you know? You might have the same source I have. My "man" just got me a box of Behike's for $200 a box. :rockon: LOL


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I placed back in November didn't realize all this BS was going on. I ordered from 2 different vendors. I got a partial from one and have yet to see the remainder and still waiting to see what they are going to do about it. Package from 2nd vendor didn't arrive at all. They gave me a choice of a refund or re-send. I crossed my fingers and requested re-send I really want the cigars hopefully they'll make. I sure appreciate the customer service though. This really sucks!


----------



## Adam (Jun 17, 2010)

I was going to, but my vendor decided that it isn't worth the hassle to send into the US. They'll only send accessories and non-cc's into the states, and they don't know when they'll change that policy back. So now I gotta try and find another vendor...


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

RJT said:


> How did you know? You might have the same source I have. My "man" just got me a box of Behike's for $200 a box. :rockon: LOL


$195.00 without the box!:lie:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Man I have an itchy click-here-to-place-order finger...


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

I have some reasons to believe that things have changed for the better and that it may now be safe to get in the water again. I hate to be so vague but I wouldn't post this unless I was pretty sure.
Please don’t ask for details I can't discuss. 
However I think things will be mostly normal now with just the occasional green tape issue.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I have some reasons to believe that things have changed for the better and that it may now be safe to get in the water again. I hate to be so vague but I wouldn't post this unless I was pretty sure.
> Please don't ask for details I can't discuss.
> However I think things will be mostly normal now with just the occasional green tape issue.


:whoo:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I have some reasons to believe that things have changed for the better and that it may now be safe to get in the water again. I hate to be so vague but I wouldn't post this unless I was pretty sure.
> Please don't ask for details I can't discuss.
> However I think things will be mostly normal now with just the occasional green tape issue.


OK, regarding my itchy order-placing finger... are you willing to bet few boxes on this?


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

mvorbrodt said:


> OK, regarding my itchy order-placing finger... are you willing to bet few boxes on this?


I think the mass confiscating is over, but there's good reason to use good sense. The new normal may have more scrutiny than previously. I plan to keep things smaller if I was to make an order, which of course I would never do...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I think the mass confiscating is over, but there's good reason to use good sense. The new normal may have more scrutiny than previously. I plan to keep things smaller if I was to make an order, which of course I would never do...


My neither i am giving up Cubans Rock just bombed me with some Alternate Twang!:faint:ound::bounce:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

bpegler said:


> I think the mass confiscating is over, but there's good reason to use good sense. The new normal may have more scrutiny than previously. I plan to keep things smaller if I was to make an order, which of course I would never do...


as in under a pound if i was ever to order again which is only purely theoretical speculation on my part ?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Bob, no explanations necessary...


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> as in under a pound if i was ever to order again which is only purely theoretical speculation on my part ?


Never mind. Thanks Bob!
:banana:


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

i ordered a box a couple days ago. got a email saying it shipped. i vacuum packed it dunno if it will effect anything.

most of the trouble is coming out of sweden though, my source is based in spain


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> i ordered a box a couple days ago. got a email saying it shipped. i vacuum packed it dunno if it will effect anything.
> 
> most of the trouble is coming out of sweden though, my source is based in spain


Vacuum packing will have no effect on confiscation or not.

If that source is the one I use, the shipping still comes through SwissPost.
Lost a few last month myself, vacuum pack and all.

Hope they make it for you. I so want to jump back in, but still waiting to see things back to the new normal.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

I just saw on the evening news last night in nyc. They interviewed at the airport the customs agents(or whomever is involved in this) and they said all the boxes will be delivered to their destinations. Except with no cigars, and a note on how the cigars were confiscated. Sounds a bit worrisome to me. 

Much regards Jerry


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*Brings back memories of the old days when they used to have the annual big hash bash:hippie: out in Ann Arbor Mich.

Maybe we could step back and start one at the nations capitol. Every year we could all sit and puff our CC's :smoke: in our disapproval of such stupidity!

What a herf that would be! Have to happen in the summer though...I can't stand the cold weather. :shocked:*:fencing:


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

Let's hope Bob is right, box of Quintero Brevas should be heading my way from Portugal soon.

Yea I know, they're machine made and probably crap, but I have to test the waters, again


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

mvorbrodt said:


> Let's hope Bob is right, box of Quintero Brevas should be heading my way from Portugal soon.
> 
> Yea I know, they're machine made and probably crap, but I have to test the waters, again


 A good yard gar.....


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

mvorbrodt said:


> Let's hope Bob is right, box of Quintero Brevas should be heading my way from Portugal soon.
> 
> Yea I know, they're machine made and probably crap, but I have to test the waters, again





asmartbull said:


> A good yard gar.....


Yard gar who?

Ah I couldn't resist, again... and a box of 10 H.Upmann Mag 50 from a our friend from the far east 

Keep your fingers crossed guys!


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I just placed an order. Screw it! It's only money, right!?


----------

